# Ridley Noah '09s on Ebay



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Why is it that there are so many Noah 09s being auctioned on Ebay?

I've been noticing this for awhile now. Besides some Giants TCR Advanced and Bianchis I don't see much of any other brand, like Pinarello Prince or others per se.

Why is this? Could it be that the odd sizing on the Ridleys or even riding comfort disappointments make new owners sell them? I've been wondering...... 

Corsaire


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

It may just be the particular vendors, all of their various frames are pretty common on there new. I've bought them on there before, in fact I got a cross frame from the bay raced it for a year and sold it for $15 less than I paid.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

It is probably due to Ridley changing distributors. In fact, the old distributor agreed to sell one directly to a friend which is a big no, no. If you notice, most of the frames are new and are sold by the same seller. I am guessing they bought a bulk supply and are distributing them on Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

chat2rsl said:


> It is probably due to Ridley changing distributors. In fact, the old distributor agreed to sell one directly to a friend which is a big no, no. If you notice, most of the frames are new and are sold by the same seller. I am guessing they bought a bulk supply and are distributing them on Ebay.



Its been that way for several years though, the selling of Ridley frames on ebay that is.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

I do not have inside information but maybe that is the reason why they switched distributors.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

It is due to a change is distributors - the old distributor has been trying to get rid of their stock and as someone mentioned I also know of a few withing the industry who bought direct from the disty.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That's BikeBaron008 I guess.

I got my Ridley cross frame from him, excellent frame and unbeatable price.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Apparently, the Noahs just aren't selling well. Maybe it is priced to high. Maybe the design isn't appealing for many buyers. maybe the competition for high end frames is too much and Ridley can't compete against the high-end Treks, Specialized, etc.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I doubt that would be the case as it seems to have captured a niche in the market not served by other manufacturers i.e. a true speed demon for the sprinters. Other high end brands such as Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello & Look don't really make a distinction between a climbers bike (ala Helium) and a sprinters bike (ala Noah).

Trek's, Spec's, Can's & Giants are better know as mass appeal bikes so belong to a different group of buyers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

It doesn't seem that popular to me, at least based on the number I see around. The excalibur was a popular frame that I saw plenty of at races, the damo was a common sight as well, though neither is around as much lately. Maybe Ridley peaked in 2007?

I liked my Ridley before it got broked up by a car, but I couldn't see myself ever buying a Noah. Lack of tire clearance, unusual look (I'm picky) and then I'm still not sold on any of the seat mast designs.


----------

